# Dog Training



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love when people comment on my dogs good behavior. But my dogs don't do anything special, anything that I feel all dogs should be able to do. I don't understand how people can have no recall (or any other commands for that matter) just because a dog is at the dog park. Yes, it takes some working up to but using that as an excuse for the dog ignoring you is bad new imho.

Its just the fact that they are so amazed when Moose stays in a down stay, dogs running by and wrestling in front of him, tennis balls flying nearby, because I told him to. I always get asked "how much time have you put into training him?!" and I feel like "His whole life sense the second I had him" would be a rude answer :tongue:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Im in the process of Teaching Cesar stay, so far he is doing AMAZINGLY well, but we have not had many oppertunitys to use distractions with the stay.
so far he doesnt know (reliably) basics like sit,stay,down ect around distractions becuase ive mostlyt been working on his everyday manners like
you dont jump up,you come when i call,you dont knock kids down,you dont get into peoples faces,you dont steal food, you give me things when i ask, ect.

i mean he does know to sit, when food is involved and to go down,shake,target, and focus, but if theres big distractions, foget it hes not gonna sit still while theres another dog running past, he wont go near the other dog if i say no though, so im happy to take my time with everything else.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes but you don't make excuses for him.

I'm just amazed at how amazed people are that it is possible for a dog to have self control. Quite a few of the dogs that are at our dog park regularly have zilch for training (or dog manners, but that is another story lol) and the owners seem to have an "Oh, my dog could never do that" attitude simply because they don't want to put in the time


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HA! yeh thats super annoying!!!
like my sister tried to tell me 
"well kira could never be calm while going out in public"
uh..yeh she could all she needs is some focus training and some more socilization, with me she was getting way better at greeting people calmly
cesar could be calmer too, if more people were willing to come over and pet him :/


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Exactly! That is the first thing I do when I get a "project" (aka when friends or friends of friends bring their dogs with no training to me for help because I'm the dog lady lol), a whole lot of Susan Garrets It's Yer Choice


----------



## odettemayers (Aug 31, 2012)

I would love to enroll my dog in a class wherein she can follow my command and know some tricks. I know taking in this class will cost more but for the improvement of your dog this would really help somehow.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Exactly! That is the first thing I do when I get a "project" (aka when friends or friends of friends bring their dogs with no training to me for help because I'm the dog lady lol), a whole lot of Susan Garrets It's Yer Choice


I am LOVING Susan Garrett's stuff! My Crate Games DVD FINALLY got here today, and I watched the whole thing. Can't wait to start working on it with Dobby!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

creek817 said:


> I am LOVING Susan Garrett's stuff! My Crate Games DVD FINALLY got here today, and I watched the whole thing. Can't wait to start working on it with Dobby!


She really is great  I think she is the only one who I've yet to find something I dislike about their program or methods.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery loves crate games!! My agility trainer based a lot of her training from Susan Garrett's.

I have to say that Avery's recall sucks, I really need to put more time into it. His sit/stay is pretty good and for the most part he knows when I say sit I mean sit. At the dog park there are sometimes too many distractions to get much out of him but I can usually get a sit out of him and for the most part he waits for a release before going to play...

But there are still sooo many things I want him to learn, the list could go on for days...

We need to do more stuff in public with the crate but I hate luging the darn thing around and boy do ppl give you some odd looks!!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I know how you feel. My dogs start working the minute they come in my door. Not everything at once, but something new when they pick up on their first command. They also live by nothing in life is free, so their obedience is their every day life. They don't eat right away, they don't go outside, they dont get the toy, they don't get off leash, they don't get attention, they don't get treats, they don't do much with out a command first. As they get older, it becomes habit, and they know what they have to do. When they need out, they all sit and wait for me to open the door. When they eat, they sit, wait for me to set down all the bowls and say okay. They know their manners. And everyone who sees my dogs think they are perfect, yet (besides the extra training I've been doing with Nalah) they don't do anything special that every dog IMO should be able to do.


----------



## josif (Oct 2, 2012)

When every one asked me about my dog qulity and fitness.that time I feel so happy .
because I love wiht my hobby by which I 8 CAts , 2 bolio ,1kid of breeder Snooty and 1Tombstone in my form house 
and also i have many kind of animal in there like birds,,,,,,,,,,


----------

